# Hang porch swing from 2x6 rafter?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd triple up the joist with the swing and bolt a 2x6 flat to the bottom for an even plane. The triple joist should be bolted(carraige bolts and nuts) together and construction adhesive used in the sandwich.
Ron


----------



## fdecker (Jul 30, 2010)

*good idea*

Another solution I hadn't thought of! Thanks. Instead of sawing through the 2x4s, and to save wood, do you think that after I create a tripled up beam, I could just mount 2 2x6 plates on either side of the 2x4s? The 2, 2x4s break the beam up into 3 sections. I need to mount my eye screws in the outer 2 sections. So my thought would be to cut 2 plates and use 6 countersunk lag bolts to bolt each plate to the 3 beams (2 bolts go into each of the 3 parts of my triple beam from the bottom) and then screw my eye scew into the very center of each plate. The screw would go through the plate and into the center board of the triple beam.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

fdecker said:


> Another solution I hadn't thought of! Thanks. Instead of sawing through the 2x4s, and to save wood, do you think that after I create a tripled up beam, I could just mount 2 2x6 plates on either side of the 2x4s? The 2, 2x4s break the beam up into 3 sections. I need to mount my eye screws in the outer 2 sections. So my thought would be to cut 2 plates and use 6 countersunk lag bolts to bolt each plate to the 3 beams (2 bolts go into each of the 3 parts of my triple beam from the bottom) and then screw my eye scew into the very center of each plate. The screw would go through the plate and into the center board of the triple beam.


The flat 2x6 is just a spacer, so I don't see an issue as you're bolting it to the triple. Just do a quick calculation as to the bolt position so you don't put one where it conflicts with the swing hardware.
Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

1-2x4 will carry 400#-600#, depending on the species. 2- 2x4 will support 700#-1000#. 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## fdecker (Jul 30, 2010)

*One more question...*

One more question (hopefully). If you look at my first post, the first picture, you will see that the roof trusses intersect the ceiling joists and are nailed to them. So If I want to triple the joist, do I have to take 2 more boards and bolt them to the original joist on the side away from the roof truss? Or can I put one on the side I have full access to and then on the side where the truss beam is, cut it to leave room for the truss. There will still be a very small piece of that board laying on the main beam of the porch, but for all intents, the original beam and the one on the free side will be fully supported on both ends, but the 3rd joist will support the length of the new beam, but be only two thirds suported on the end where the diagonal roof truss intersects it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can put them on either side. I don't see a truss system, just a stick built frame. To compensate for the cut 2x6, you can install a plywood web on that side.
Ron


----------

